# Fehlermeldung beim Zugriff auf SQL-Server-DB



## gast (29. Apr 2004)

hallo!

ich habe einen fehler beim zugriff auf eine sql-server-db erhalten.
ich befülle nacheinander mehrere resultsets bis irgendwann folgende meldung erscheint:

java.sql.SQLException: [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver]Die Verbindung ist mit Ergebnissen von einem anderen hstmt belegt
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.createSQLException(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.standardError(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbc.SQLExecDirect(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.execute(Unknown Source)
	at sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcStatement.executeQuery(Unknown Source)
 ???:L 

mittlerweile habe ich rausgekriegt, dass es daran liegt, dass es ein limit von seiten des sql-servers ist, das nur eine begrenzte anzahl an resultsets erlaubt. http://www.588188.com/netbook/sqlserver2000/odbcsql/od_6_030_5337.htm oder http://www.egenix.com/mailman-archives/egenix-users/2003-August/000270.html.

kann ich da nicht irgendwas anderes machen, als, die resultsets zu schließen??

viele grüße![/url]


----------



## Muerte (24. Jul 2008)

Du bist einfach ein Noob!


----------



## HoaX (24. Jul 2008)

wieso willst du sie denn offen lassen? 

so eine limitierung hat eigentlich jede datenbank. wenn dus nicht schließen willst musst du halt dier erlaubte anzahl am server erhöhen. aber der richtige weg ist statements und resultsets zu schließen


----------



## tfa (24. Jul 2008)

Ich glaub nach 4 Jahren sollte der anonyme Gast dieses Problem gelöst haben :wink:


----------

